# ¿Cuantos Volts (o mili volts) debe medir una salida de audio?



## farlin

Hola a todos!

Pregunto esto por que he decidido reparar mi micro-componente (Philips 139/55).
Se que es de esos chinos que tal vez valdría la pena dejarlo en el basurero e ir por uno nuevo, pero creo en al poder del reciclaje ya que tengo la certeza que contando con ayuda de gente entendida como ustedes podre llegar a un buen resultado. Confieso que solo soy un aficionado interesado en el mundo de la electrónica, así que mis preguntas parten desde una perspectiva muy ingenua, excusen de antemano.

Bueno, les cuento, mi micro-componente regalón hace un par de días no suena como de costumbre, una salida (la izquierda) parece estar dañada, ya que al subir el volumen emite un ruido como si el parlante estuviera roto, la música suena distorsionada (el parlante esta en perfectas condiciones). 
El aparto se compone de un receptor (donde se ponen los DVD y CDs) y tres parlantes: Left, Right y un sub-bajo. Al interior  del parlante Right se encuentra la fuente de poder y el amplificador (por lo tanto las correspondientes salidas de audio). Cabe mencionar que desde este parlante esta la entrada tipo DIN que viene desde el receptor.






Al destapar, y hacer la primera inspección ocular, no se ven daños aparentes (componentes quemados).
A continuación paso describir las medidas arrojadas por el multímetro al examinar las salidas.

•	Estando el aparato *apagado* (conectado a la corriente) la salida que creo esta dañada (Left) arroja *13,3 V*, al encender tiene una breve subida de tensión a 15V para descender y quedar estable en *2,15 V*.
* ESTA ES MI PRICIPAL DUDA, ¿ES NORMAL ESTA TENSION PARA UNA SALIDA DE PARLANTES?*

•	La salida R (que es la que funciona correctamente) estando el aparato apaga arroja 124 mV, y al encender se estabiliza en *1,9 mV.*

•	La salida del parlante de los sub bajos, apagado mide 62 mV y encendido el valor no es estable, si no que *oscila entre 1,6 a 0,7 mV.*

¿Es posible determinar por donde empezar, tomando en consideración los valores arrojados por el multímetro?, me causan extrañeza esos *Volts de la salida L versus los Mili-Volts* de las salida R y la del Sub-Bajo.

Ojala haya sido lo suficientemente claro y puedan darme una mano con esto.

Saludos cordiales.

Ah, cabe mencionar que me ha sido imposible conseguir el diagrama del aparato.


----------



## pipa09

Los valores de tension que nos comentas, los mediste con el tester en continua o alterna?


----------



## farlin

Gracias por la gentileza de responder Pipa09!

Son valores DCV (continua)


Aprovecho de aclarar:

_* El cable mini PIN 8 esta bueno.
* Conecté audífonos directo a la salida del receptor, y funciona, suenan perfectamente los dos     canales. 
* Los valores que van desde la fuente de poder al amplificador están correctamente: 5V_


Saludos!


----------



## pipa09

De nada, podrias poner unas fotos internas del ampli en cuestion?


----------



## farlin

Ahí van fotos



























Espero sirvan de algo, ya que el diagrama no lo he podido encontrar!


----------



## pipa09

Me parece que esta dificil ese ampli, podrias sacarle el disipador?


----------



## farlin

Alguien me puede decir si esas lecturas del multimetro son normales para una salida de parlantes, es todo lo que me interesa saber por ahora.


Gracias!


----------



## pandacba

farlin dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir si esas lecturas del multimetro son normales para una salida de parlantes, es todo lo que me interesa saber por ahora.
> 
> 
> Gracias!


En la salida que tenes volts esta dañada si bien es un ampli clase D tiene una fuente simetrica  por lo que la salida tiene que ser 0mV o lo más cercano a ella, 1.9mV esta más que bien pero la otra se ha dañado, debajo de esa aleta tenes el amplificador que creo que es doble y muy posiblmente tengas que reparar, seria totalmente aconsejable conseguir el manual de servicio o al menos el esquema, es totalmente reparable


----------



## farlin

> debajo de esa aleta tenes el amplificador que creo que es doble y muy posiblmente tengas que reparar




Gracias por la respuesta Pandacba!

A que te refieres con "debajo de esa aleta"?

Me ha sido imposible encontrar manual y esquema, tienes alguna idea donde pueda conseguirlo?

ojala puedas ayudarme ya que ese "totalmente reparable" me ha puesto contento, 

Espero por indicaciones, 

Saludos1ç!


----------



## pandacba

En la foto que sostenes el ampli con la mano eso negro y pesado a la derecha con  aletas verticales es el disipador del amplificaor, ya veo si pueo conseguir la documentaicón, la descripción del modelo es tal cual la pusiste arriba? si tiene otraas letras pasalas completas asi hubio el modelo en cuestión


----------



## farlin

Si el modelo aparato es el *Philips MCD 139/55*

Si alguien pudiera conseguirlo seria genial.





> Me parece que esta dificil ese ampli, podrias sacarle el disipador?



Al sacar el disipador hay cuatro IC mp9720ds


----------



## antoniopa

hola,

No tengo mucha idea de etapas de salida de amplificador (Vuelco mis esfuerzos en otras areas) pero por lo poco que se, podrias comprobas si existe algun condensador conectado en serie con la salida del amplificador, normalmente para desacoplo de continua, a veces los condensadores se ponen en corto o pierden sus características capacitivas ...

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Bien Farlin ya tengo lo que buscaba
Efectivamente hay 4 CI MP9720DS, necesito que hagas lo siguiente, la fuente es simple pero la salida es en puente, dos amplificadores en cada salida.

Colocale bremente el disipador y necesio que reaices la siguiente medición, hacia los parlantes tenes una bornera por cada canal, una roja y una negra,en el lado que te mide bien con el tester por 20V medi, con el equipo encendido cuanto tiene entre masa y cada boren de parlante, anotallo, y hace lo mismo con el lado que tenia problemas, el borne que te mida distinto es el que tiene problemas, puede que sean los dos o uno solo, solo lo sabremos despues de la medición, luego de esto siguiendo el lado que esta malo, si son los dos hace uno por vez

Siguiendo la linea de parlante del boren que queres ver  hacia el integrado (la salida esta en la pata 7) te vas a encontrar con dos diodos zener que son D511 y D510 para la salida derecha y D513 y D514 para el canal izquierdo estos van a masa, medilos pueden estar en corto, si no casi seguro esl el o los dos integradso de ese canal, hay otro zener más asociado tambien al pin 7 y al pin 5 tambien medilos pueden estar dañados, si en cualquier zener nootas un corto sacalo con cuidado y medilo afuera si sigue dando corto esta dañado y si no es el CI o los dos si o si, si estuvieran en corto reemplazalos, los que te mencione primero entre la salida y masa son SR34 3A 40V, y los que van entre la 7 y la 5 son de 6.2V 1/2W o 1W, bueno eso en principio seria todo, cualquier duda consultame,


----------



## farlin

Hola amigos, gracias por la gentileza de sus respuestas.

He colgado unas fotos para hacerlo algo mas grafico:



> podrias comprobas si existe algun condensador conectado en serie con la salida del amplificador













> Bien Farlin ya tengo lo que buscaba
> Efectivamente hay 4 CI MP9720DS, necesito que hagas lo siguiente, la fuente es simple pero la salida es en puente, dos amplificadores en cada salida.
> 
> Colocale bremente el disipador y necesio que reaices la siguiente medición, hacia los parlantes tenes una bornera por cada canal, una roja y una negra,en el lado que te mide bien con el tester por 20V medi, con el equipo encendido cuanto tiene entre masa y cada boren de parlante, anotallo, y hace lo mismo con el lado que tenia problemas, el borne que te mida distinto es el que tiene problemas, puede que sean los dos o uno solo, solo lo sabremos despues de la medición, luego de esto siguiendo el lado que esta malo, si son los dos hace uno por vez
> 
> Siguiendo la linea de parlante del boren que queres ver hacia el integrado (la salida esta en la pata 7) te vas a encontrar con dos diodos zener que son D511 y D510 para la salida derecha y D513 y D514 para el canal izquierdo estos van a masa, medilos pueden estar en corto, si no casi seguro esl el o los dos integradso de ese canal, hay otro zener más asociado tambien al pin 7 y al pin 5 tambien medilos pueden estar dañados, si en cualquier zener nootas un corto sacalo con cuidado y medilo afuera si sigue dando corto esta dañado y si no es el CI o los dos si o si, si estuvieran en corto reemplazalos, los que te mencione primero entre la salida y masa son SR34 3A 40V, y los que van entre la 7 y la 5 son de 6.2V 1/2W o 1W, bueno eso en principio seria todo, cualquier duda consultame,















> hay otro zener más asociado tambien al pin 7 y al pin 5 tambien medilos pueden estar dañados



*¿Cual es el pin 7 y 5?
*Segun la medicion hechas, es casi seguro que el problema esta en esta salida (izquierda), por lo tanto los CI en cuestion son los dos de la derecha de la foto, ¿es correcta esta afirmacion?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/408/67674003.jpg/






Espero pronta respuesta, 


Cordiales saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Fijate que hay un puntito en bajo relieve hacia la izquierda abajo en el cuerpo del integrado, esa marca indica que ese es el pin o pata 1 se cuenta de alli a la derecha que tendrias la cuarta subis y esa es la 5 y de alli ala izquierda hasta llegar a la 8 por lo que tenes lo pines 7 y 5 por la parte de arriba


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Quizás este circuito (que por cierto me costó un rato encontrarlo), les pueda ayudar en la reparación.


----------



## pandacba

Hola Black ya habia conseguido el manual de servicio, solo que no lo subi para que no se hagan lio, pero mostrar uno de los amplis solo ayuda mucho
Gracials mil Black


----------



## antoniopa

Los condensadores a los que me refiero suelen ser electroliticos, o seas los que tienen forma cilindrica, es una biuena opción cambiarlos todos del tiron, son baratos y si hay alguno mal son dificiles de detectar, así que a veces así se soluciona los problemas de ruido


----------



## pandacba

Con un medidor de ESR y un capacímetro verificas rapidamene cual capcitor esta mal, un aficionado tal vez no lo tenga, pero quien se dedica a reparar no le puede faltar


----------



## farlin

> Quizás este circuito (que por cierto me costó un rato encontrarlo), les pueda ayudar en la reparación.




Hola, ¿este diagrama es del canal derecho?, ¿es igual al del canal izquierdo?, lo pregunto por que al parecer el canal por reparar es el izquierdo, ¿donde lo conseguiste?, ¿es posible que lo compartas?

Gracias!


----------



## pandacba

Si ambos canales son iguales, se saco esa parte del circuito el manual de servidio tiene más de 13megas y habria que particionalrlo para poner por aqui

Este es el esquema de la placa de audio de todas formas si realizaste las mediciones que te dije es suficiente para determinar del dañod del amplificador


----------



## farlin

> Si ambos canales son iguales, se saco esa parte del circuito el manual de servidio tiene más de 13megas y habria que particionalrlo para poner por aqui
> 
> Este es el esquema de la placa de audio de todas formas si realizaste las mediciones que te dije es suficiente para determinar del dañod del amplificador




 muchas gracias!


----------



## farlin

¡Malas noticias!

He medido los diodos asociados a la salida izquierda (D512, D513) y están buenos. 
Entonces lo sensato sera pensar en cambiar el o los integrados correspondientes al canal en cuestión (MP9720), PERO!!! acá en Chile ha sido imposible conseguir el reemplazo.

¿Existe otra alternativa de reemplazo?, ¿cual?
De ser así, ¿cual de los dos integrados habría que reemplazar?

Ojala me tengan buenas noticias, ya que en caso contrario, tendré que irme olvidando del reciclaje de mi aparato regalón.

Saludos y atento a vuestras sugerencias.


----------



## pandacba

Fijate a traves de la Red de Philips ellos te lo tendrian que conseguir y si no busca en Little Diode, es de Inglaterra muy buena merca tienen muchas cosas que otros no, podes buscarn en su sitio Web y si no esta ellos mismos te invitan a ponerte en contacto con ellos, en un formulario que te aparece en la misma página donde solo deber poner tu correo, en muy breve tiempo te contestan y si lo tiene y el importe, el flete no es caro, yo hice hace poco una compra de 100 dólares y el flete me salio unos 12 dólares.
Alli consegui el circuito de una fuente conmutada de un equipo de audio samsung que por aca no conseguia. ellos lo tenian, era de un equipo bastante reciente


----------



## farlin

HTML:
	

Fijate a traves de la Red de Philips ellos te lo tendrian que conseguir y si no busca en Little Diode, es de Inglaterra muy buena merca tienen muchas cosas que otros no, podes buscarn en su sitio Web y si no esta ellos mismos te invitan a ponerte en contacto con ellos, en un formulario que te aparece en la misma página donde solo deber poner tu correo, en muy breve tiempo te contestan y si lo tiene y el importe, el flete no es caro, yo hice hace poco una compra de 100 dólares y el flete me salio unos 12 dólares.



OK, haré las averiguaciones.

Una duda: en caso de conseguirlos, *¿como determinar cual de los dos integrados reemplazar?*


Saludos!



> Fijate a traves de la Red de Philips ellos te lo tendrian que conseguir y si no busca en Little Diode, es de Inglaterra muy buena merca tienen muchas cosas que otros no, podes buscarn en su sitio Web y si no esta ellos mismos te invitan a ponerte en contacto con ellos, en un formulario que te aparece en la misma página donde solo deber poner tu correo, en muy breve tiempo te contestan y si lo tiene y el importe, el flete no es caro, yo hice hace poco una compra de 100 dólares y el flete me salio unos 12 dólares.




OK, haré las averiguaciones.

Una duda: en caso de conseguirlos, *¿como determinar cual de los dos integrados reemplazar?*


Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

cambia los dos, ambos sufrieron daño


----------



## farlin

> cambia los dos, ambos sufrieron daño




Hola pandacba!

ha sido muy dificil consegir los CI, asi que lo que hare sera solo usar el receptor y lo amplificare en otra parte. El problema como lo alimento. me podrias ayudar con eso, cuales son los pIn q alimentan. que me recomiendas?

gracias y saludos!


----------



## pandacba

utilza el conjunto como si fuera normal,  bas a tener que hace o conseguir otro amplicador, desconectar las saldia de la placa y colocar atras un conector de esos para parlantee asi conectas alli la salida de nuevo ampli y la salida la tomas de la entrada a los amplificadores a una hembra doble ya sea de jack hembra 3.5 o jack hembra 6.3


----------



## farlin

> utilza el conjunto como si fuera normal, bas a tener que hace o conseguir otro amplicador, desconectar las saldia de la placa y colocar atras un conector de esos para parlantee asi conectas alli la salida de nuevo ampli y la salida la tomas de la entrada a los amplificadores a una hembra doble ya sea de jack hembra 3.5 o jack hembra 6.3




Hola y gracias por responder,

Lo que pretendo hacer es usar solo el receptor y almpklificarlo con aun amplificador externo, para eso me conseguido un transformador de 5V y he compardo un conector PIN, solo que no estoy muy seguro de cual de las 8 patitas corresponden a la alimentacion del aparato.

Sabes cuales son? pues me cuesta interpretar el diagrama.

Saludos!!!.


----------

